# Bernese Mountain Dog/Blue Heeler Mix



## wattybm (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi everyone

I've been trying to find a picture of an adult Bernese Mountain Dog/Blue Heeler Mix but have been unsuccessful. Does anyone have a mix like this or know where I can find a pic?

Cheers


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you have a dog of this cross? If so, post a picture and there are a lot of people on here that can give you their guess if that is what it is. I have a Bernese Mountain dog cross. Her mother was a Bernese and the nearest guess for the father was Border Collie x Labrador.


----------



## wattybm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm actually looking to get a pup of this mix. I was wondering what tI could expect as it gets older.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Is there any particular reason why you want this mix? Those two breeds are about as opposite as you can imagine, and you're not likely to find a reputable breeder who crosses them.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope you are not planning on buying a dog of this mix. If it ended up with the drive of the Heeler and the heavier build of the Bernese you could be in trouble. I got Susie free from an Oops litter and although she is a really good dog, I am afraid she has inherited the shorter life of the Bernese. My sister's 16 year old Shepherd cross gets around better than she does.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Kyllobernese said:


> I hope you are not planning on buying a dog of this mix. If it ended up with the drive of the Heeler and the heavier build of the Bernese you could be in trouble. I got Susie free from an Oops litter and although she is a really good dog, I am afraid she has inherited the shorter life of the Bernese. My sister's 16 year old Shepherd cross gets around better than she does.


I agree with this. I also hope you're not planing on paying money on a dog of this mix because that would be supporting a BYB. You wouldn't be "saving" the dog, you'd just be enabling the "breeder" to breed again.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

That sounds like a terrible mix to me. I wouldn't support anyone who did it on purpose (or anyone who let it happen "on accident" either). I might take a pup of that mix from a rescue or shelter but I really wouldn't expect the breed mix to give good results. Physically (and possibly mentally, depending on the dog) it seems like a train wreck waiting to happen.


----------



## Jacqbrow (Jan 27, 2012)

I have an unknown blue heeler mix. I have been trying to look up what a mix with a Bermese would be also. I think my dog may be a possibility and if he is, he is the sweetest, most kind tempered dog!


----------



## MightyAchilles (Dec 20, 2011)

Jacqbrow said:


> I have an unknown blue heeler mix. I have been trying to look up what a mix with a Bermese would be also. I think my dog may be a possibility and if he is, he is the sweetest, most kind tempered dog!



Looks more Aussie than anything.


----------



## Jacqbrow (Jan 27, 2012)

I get that a lot. I was told by the people that were giving away the puppies (outside of walmart) that his parents were blue heeler and brittany spaniel. It just doesn't seem to cover his fluff factor tho. The parents weren't on site either, but he was free! There was only one other puppy, a little girl, there when I picked up him and she had a short coat. Either way, whatever he may be, still an adorable boy! His name is Officer Digby!


----------



## MightyAchilles (Dec 20, 2011)

Haha awesome name! Yea whatever he may be, he is absolutely adorable! (Cough Aussie cough)  

While it seems weird people just giving away puppies, it is good that Officer Digby got a loving home out of the deal


----------



## PepperPack (Jun 15, 2012)

your dog looks a lot like my Pepper except Pep's hair is shorter. I don't know how to put a pic on here, but you can see her on my Facebook page, Pepper Pack. When We got Pep, we were told that she was a miniature heeler, dad was supposed to be a chihuahua. When we got her, I took one look and said there ain't nothing mini about her. My sister-in-law said when they picked her up they saw a black and tan saint bernard....there is no b & t st bernard....I think she saw a Bernese Mountain Dog.


----------



## RobbieBlair (May 3, 2021)

wattybm said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've been trying to find a picture of an adult Bernese Mountain Dog/Blue Heeler Mix but have been unsuccessful. Does anyone have a mix like this or know where I can find a pic?
> 
> Cheers


This is 2021. I have a male


wattybm said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've been trying to find a picture of an adult Bernese Mountain Dog/Blue Heeler Mix but have been unsuccessful. Does anyone have a mix like this or know where I can find a pic?
> 
> Cheers


This is now 2021. My Bernese Mt dog blue heeler is four years old and will be five in November. He is the exact replica of the one in the picture. He is a very chill male. He only gets excited when a stick is involved. I hope somebody sees this. Lol


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

The original poster hasn't been back since they posted this thread a decade ago. I'm closing this to further replies to prevent confusion, but feel free to post your own thread about your pup so we can appreciate him!


----------

